# Great moments almost captured on film



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been thinking of starting this thread for a while. Though I occasionally get a nice shot of Scout, thanks to user error, poor lighting conditions, or whatever, most of them are out of frame or out of focus. Still, I think there is something in a blurry photo that captures the spirit of the vizsla better than even the best composed and technically perfect shot. It reminds me that the best part of living with these dogs is being out there doing things. So bring on your favorite almost good shots. Accompanying stories welcome!


From today's walk. Any time she gets far ahead of me all I have to do is kneel down, attempt to take a picture of her, and she'll come bounding back. I gotta get better at refocusing!




Exacting revenge by stealing a ball from a goldendoodle. Of course she brings the evidence back to me!




I took a different approach to RBD's recommendation for a full moon walk and experimented with some long exposures. Without a tripod this is what you get. 




Baby Scout's first day home. I still kick myself over this one.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I received a new camera for my Christmas with a zoom lens, by the time I have figured out how to use it, I will probably be to old and infirm to go out with Darcy on one of our walks..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great thread C, , got lots of near misses, this one was from a couple of weeks ago, a near perfect point but out of focus, bad lighting etc etc..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> I received a new camera for my Christmas with a zoom lens, by the time I have figured out how to use it, I will probably be to old and infirm to go out with Darcy on one of our walks..


haha! You never know, it might be easier to get a good shot from a wheelchair. Don't give up!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kopo and Vizsla in full charge mode and one during Monday's hunt. Camera too slow to keep up.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was doing some "steady" training with Ruby and the hens, she was doing ever so well until one of the birds pecked her foot..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

another that went wrong, I'd sent Ruby into the woods to find and retrieve a shot snipe, but she came back with a hen pheasant that the GSP had missed picking up, felt very proud of her so I'd celebrate by taking a pic...


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I have more bad photos than good ones! Ellie is so BUSY it is near impossible to get a good photo of her. I also usually only have my phone on me, not the good camera. I regret that we did not take a lot more pictures when she was a young pup. She was such a handful and major adjustment for us that my focus was more on just getting through each day without having a meltdown. Advice to new owners, take lots of puppy pics no matter what!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great thread

And it is soooo true. A moving Vizsla is a happy Vizsla - the most blury Vizslas are the happiest!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Great thread!

Most of my pics of Watson are out of focus, or him not even in them as he's zooming. 
In this pic he was doing circles around us and I spun the other way and managed to get a very blurry one. Almost makes me dizzy!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

^^And that up there folks summarizes life with a V better than any picture Ive ever seen!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I delete most of my out takes but I did find a blurry dog camouflaged in this one...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha, keep them coming! Here's one that perfectly sums up the difference in energy levels between a V and a chow. Autumn stayed in the same spot for three shots, while Scout raced from Autumn's position to mine. 1/5s exposure in quickly darkening woods.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

I just captured this one on my lunch break with Daisy, 12 weeks old! She was perfectly centered & sitting on the couch with one of her Christmas bones...so much for that! And I'll share a cute one from our game of fetch in the backyard.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Love this thread! Not sure how I got the vizslas unblurred, but I love the "movement" in this picture.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Who is that"Red bird dog" behind all those feathers??? 
Fergy 3 mo. old visiting "Reeka the Vizsla" who invited us to witness her training, and shared her quail.
What a great day...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tkn - your pic reminds me of all the times I never got a pic of 1 of my pups on recall with a bird in his mouth and a wing over his eyes - truly a blind retrieve - but they just keep coming 2 you - the true meaning of TRUST !!!!!!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

These are all fab, thanks Einspanner for starting it, almost all my shots of Cooper and Kenzie are blurred or they are sat still with something in their mouths!!! I agree with everyone, life of a V is fast and goes by in a blur......


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

love those smiles!


----------



## Bronson (Jun 25, 2013)

Playing in the morning frost... almost 8)


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Me and Lua over christmas, with Mom's Millie butting in


----------

